# Moderators



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What qualities are required to become a moderator and who polices them?

discuss


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

what made you pope this question?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jae owns and operates this site. He makes the rules for users and ones to help guide the moderators. He polices them. We have a moderators forum where if anyone is unsure about something then we post it and seek a majority decision. In this way we hope that the site is moderated fairly and in as standard a fashion as possible.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> What qualities are required to become a moderator and who polices them?
> 
> discuss


Hmmm, bit confused by this, why would you want people to 'discuss' a 'Question'? That is if the question was in fact a question in the first place and not an 'issue', which if it was an 'issue' you would need to contact Jae about as he decides who are mods and what the rules are they have to stick to.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just playing Devil's advocate really. :twisted:

Can't say i'm overly bothered about the whole thing in the light of day.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

from the website guide http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/faq.php#29

What are Moderators?
Moderators are individuals (or groups of individuals) whose job it is to look after the running of the forums from day to day. They have the power to edit or delete posts and lock, unlock, move, delete and split topics in the forum they moderate. Generally moderators are there to prevent people going off-topic or posting abusive or offensive material.

it seems its by invitation :wink:


----------

